# ESM - Electronic Service Manual



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

Hi,

Well I just received my 2005 ESM - Electronic Service Manual for the X-Trail North America. My other CD was for the T-30 Model and it helped but was not our model. If you are in the need of any information, just let me know!

Stephen


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

*cd*

Stephen,

That is great news.

Just curious, can you let us know how much this puppy set you back?





SCHESBH said:


> Hi,
> 
> Well I just received my 2005 ESM - Electronic Service Manual for the X-Trail North America. My other CD was for the T-30 Model and it helped but was not our model. If you are in the need of any information, just let me know!
> 
> Stephen


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Excellent Stephen, thats going to come in handy !


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Having friends*

All I can say is that it is great having friends.... especially those that you can pass on any help they may need. LOL

Stephen


----------



## Bryden (Mar 22, 2005)

*Electronic manual*

Hi Stephen,

How does one obtain this gem, and what does it cost. I really need for 2.2 D, but any would do.

Thanks,

Bryden


----------



## XTrail1 (Feb 24, 2005)

how much $$$


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*eBay*

I picked it up from an eBay member who sells only ESM's for all vehicles. it cost me a whopping $11.95 U.S. plus shipping and handling. Money well spent.

Stephen


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

That is money well spent.  

I remember I paid around $80 for my Factory Honda Accord Service Manual and it was worth every penny.


----------



## chansen (Feb 7, 2005)

Do you have a link or the seller's eBay name you can share?


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Do a search*

All you have to do is search for X-Trail or X-trail.. it's that simple...

Stephen


chansen said:


> Do you have a link or the seller's eBay name you can share?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Side Mirrors*

Hi Stephen,

Can you please do me a favour and check the new manual (mirrors section) and see if the side mirrors of the new xtrails come with the wiring loom which can be connected to the LED signals as an option.

The CD I have for the 2003 model only has the wiring loom for the mirror position controls.

You will find the mirrors under the "Body" section on the manual.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Checked both*

As soon as you get pricing for these LED signal lights let us know.... I am still waiting for Japan... sigh...


I checked the new 2005 and the T30 of the 2004 ESM that I have... none mention any wiring except the one for the heater and movement wire.. there is only one connection.... so what this means is that when one purchases the NISMO Signal Mirror Covers that it is a sperate wire that I would guess a hole has to be drilled to pass the wiring through... and then wired into the side marker? just a guess.


Stephen






aussietrail said:


> Hi Stephen,
> 
> Can you please do me a favour and check the new manual (mirrors section) and see if the side mirrors of the new xtrails come with the wiring loom which can be connected to the LED signals as an option.
> 
> ...


----------



## ejm (Nov 14, 2004)

SCHESBH said:


> All you have to do is search for X-Trail or X-trail.. it's that simple...
> 
> Stephen


Hi

Searching xtrail instead of x-trail will get better results


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*My mistake*

HI,

Thankl you .. I just noticed the mistake as well... yes xtrail works as well .. also go to eBay in England.. and do a worldwide search as well. This will give you many results that eBay Canada and U.S. do not allow.

Stephen





ejm said:


> Hi
> 
> Searching xtrail instead of x-trail will get better results


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks Stephen,

I suspected so as well and yes a hole needs to be drilled at the bottom of the mirror to pass the wirre which would be connected to the side signals.

I got the price for the OEM one, still waiting for the price of the aftermarket one (which is chrome and the one I like)

Will post my findings in the accessories thread.



SCHESBH said:


> As soon as you get pricing for these LED signal lights let us know.... I am still waiting for Japan... sigh...
> 
> 
> I checked the new 2005 and the T30 of the 2004 ESM that I have... none mention any wiring except the one for the heater and movement wire.. there is only one connection.... so what this means is that when one purchases the NISMO Signal Mirror Covers that it is a sperate wire that I would guess a hole has to be drilled to pass the wiring through... and then wired into the side marker? just a guess.
> ...


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

ejm said:
 

> Hi
> 
> Searching xtrail instead of x-trail will get better results


Actually "X-Trail" presents more results than "XTrail" at the US site, however it would seem prudent to do both.


Stephen, great idea on the UK site, I never thought of that one as I always go to the US/CA and Aus sites. Great plan, I seen some neat stuff on the UK site.


----------

